# Hello from Colorado



## Kaelico (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and I've never actually had mice but I'm planning to get a few in the near future. I have had hamsters though. Looking forward to being member of this community!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, there and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!  I hope you enjoy your stay


----------

